# Oil Change question



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

I only used my snowblower once this season earlier in January. The oil in the snowblower was changed at the end of previous season. Now that I am looking to put it away, is it ok to just leave the oil since it probably only got used 1 hour at most? Or should I change it again?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Just leave it in there.*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep, I agree..
im not changing my oil this year either..my snowblower also got used only 1 hour this past winter.

Gas is a different story..gas should definitely be drained out for the summer and replaced with fresh gas in the fall..but oil is fine.

scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep drain out the gas and put it in your wifes car...... it'll make you a hero! lol


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

bad69cat said:


> Yep drain out the gas and put it in your wifes car...... it'll make you a hero! lol


She'd be more likely to notice that small amount of gas if you pour it on the car's floor mat under her feet.


----------

